# dreaming about BBWs!



## liz (di-va) (Feb 23, 2007)

Some clever, bored ladies and I were chatting away our good REM sleep hours last night and started wondering...what do FAs dream about? Do you always dream about big girls? Really big girls that never stop gettin bigger? Celebrities as big girls? Did you dream about big girls before you knew you liked them? Who's walkin on/off the stage of your nighttime dreaming?

p.s. usual caveats including: if this has been discussed to death before, me apologies!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 23, 2007)

I dream about women in many varying weights. The situation varies sometimes too. I've dreamed of things from love-making, to randomnly being tackled.  

As for before finding my potential: I've had dreams about some large women in movies, which I think may be a very small reason for my preference.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't really dream about BBW's or anything else for that matter that I recall. Sleep is such a precious commodity. Not enough down time to really dream I guess.

Fantasizing is a whole other story.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 23, 2007)

my dreams are pretty random...for instance, i had one where i had to fight the juggernaut from x-men 3 because he kept busting through my friend's wall and stealing his mom's fresh baked cookies.

in another, i took a ride on a tractor through some fields and saw a dog that was as big as a horse.

but every now and then, the hot-BBW-lust dream will pop up...and it's a free-for-all of WG/Stuffing/erotica(esque) pandemonium.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have erotic dreams. Yes, I'm that dull. I do have recurring dreams about being chased by angry villagers carrying torches and pitchforks. I also get burned at the stake a lot.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 23, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't have erotic dreams. Yes, I'm that dull. I do have recurring dreams about being chased by angry villagers carrying torches and pitchforks. I also get burned at the stake a lot.



i used to have recurring "chased" dreams...the strange part is that i seemed to enjoy being chased. it's a hell of a rush...and it was always something unstoppable...like some huge robot that'd smash through walls that i'd take the time to scale.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2007)

My dreams are also very random. But there is a certain bbw on this board that has been in some of my dreams recently. Still totally random, tho. The latest one was one of those wearing underwear in public ones, with this bbw in her underwear too.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 23, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i used to have recurring "chased" dreams...the strange part is that i seemed to enjoy being chased.



Mine aren't enjoyable.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 23, 2007)

In my early teens, I had a series of dreams featuring a woman ripped straight from the pages of R. Crumb's sketchbook. Her name was Varumba Rumba (!) and these dreams often consisted of me meeting her at some hoppin', boppin' nightspot. She would seduce me through some form of exotic dance and then we would make out in an elevator.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Feb 23, 2007)

Dreams... I have the most fantastical dreams every night. Usually they are centered around travel... i will go from a hotel to an apartment on the bus then be on a ship then take a train beach with a boardwalk then drive in the dark through the mountains...stopping at a small, dirty thrift store cluttered with books and clothes.

It's a funny thing that you bring up dreams because an interesting thing happened to me the other day. There is this young FA that I have dated off and on for about the past year now. I hadn't talked to him since before Christmas then the other night I had a dream where he walks through the door and I am suprised to see him.. we start on our journey together up and down elevators in and out of hotels all the while touching, kissing and talking to each other about our feelings towards each other... then a day later through some strange circumstances we were reunited. 

I really want to be fat one day. I know the health risks and I understand the responsibility of becoming a 350+ woman.... and one day when and if i ever meet a man that is of my standards and I of his then I would have no hesitation about growing and growing for him... this is something that I have always needed. Not wanted, not liked, but needed in a relationship. When I was young (like 3 or 4) I would have dreams about being a very fat girl and going into the pantry and eating all the goodies my mom hid from me. As I got older I would dream of a boy feeding me, being my friend.... My favorite dreams are the ones of me laying in a soft bed being fed and stuffed and feeling the huge thick layers of fat on me softly jiggling while I am continuously growing fatter and fatter and closer to immobility. I have always had very vivid dreams; so my dream life has had a huge impact of the emotional nature of my orientation. I love to dream and mostly I love to dream about being in love and being fat. It's safe, sane and it will have to do until then.....


----------



## clubgossip (Feb 23, 2007)

Hell yes!
Mainly about very large SSBBW.
Had a wierd dream just last night. I was dating a ssbbw (who I know) and brought her home to meet my parents. As I walked off I heard my father ask her how she got so big. Then she explained to him in vivid detail. Then I went out for a swim with her. Then I woke up...DAMNIT..lol


----------



## clubgossip (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh....and when I was a young FA I used to dream a lot about Teighlor. Probably because she was the ONLY ssbbw I had ever seen....we are talking pre-internet days.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 23, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> Her name was Varumba Rumba (!)



this...could be a great new hit song


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2007)

Not exactly BBW, but one I remember from 1982: A huge outdoor rock concert or even multi-day festival has just ended (I've dreamt this same concert scenario many times at different locales) and I'm alone on foot, just outside the concert grounds on the side of a road that leads to a major highway, somehow having missed the whole thing. Thousands of cars inch past me in a slow-moving traffic jam, they're all leaving. It's getting dark, they're turning their headlights on, the sky is magenta, I can see the moon rising overhead. The cars continue to crawl past and I have a sinking feeling, realizing I missed my ride and now I'm stuck there.

So I have to stay in some sort of college dorm (suspiciously similar to one I lived in during college) and it's populated by mean alien BBWs who are part BBW, part crocodile (but they walk upright, their long tails swishing on the floor behind them.) They have sorta eagle-like faces, big cartoonish eyes and a perpetual frown. Their skin is green and scaly but their bellies are whitish-grey, with big multiple rolls and lines across them like a cartoonist might draw a lizard's belly. They pad around the dorm, barely acknowledging me, communicating among themselves somehow in a language I never comprehend. It's not clear how I will ever leave the place (when the semester ends?) or what I'm doing there. Oh yeah, they're also kinda hot.


----------



## Tad (Feb 23, 2007)

....I don't remember many dreams, and the ones that I do are usually stress dreams  So I may have sweet dreams of BBW, but if I do, I don't know about it.

-Ed


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2007)

Answer is Yes,really excitable dreams are always with a bbw,usually someone known, yet they are rare.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 23, 2007)

I hardly ever seem to remember my dreams. When I do, they are always in color and lack sound. 

My nightmares are of two sorts-- one is the fantastic kind featuring monsters (think the _Alien_ movies), people shooting at me, or a flight from dizzying heights. The other kind, is far worse-- an agonizing repetition of whirling grids, tiles and pictures that fill my vision-- I know they are symbols, but they symbolize nothing, and the patterns I see are infinite yet useless for predicting anything. When I am in a continuously stressful season, I see jumbles of disconnected images that are impossible to put into words. Fortunately, I don't have these often, and I can always eject myself into waking.

But sure, sometimes I dream of big women. The erotic value of such a dreams are derived more from the quiet, dominating authority of these women-- their ability to take, retain and overwhelm-- than anything explicitly sexual. They are not cruel, but their ability to willfully rearrange my delicately planned life is viceral like a fist to the gut. And liberating, too.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay, I'm a girl but I still have dreams about this topic (sort of) sometimes. I have very abstract dreams, but every now and then I'll have a dream where I'm much, much heavier than I am in reality. I can't really give any examples, because my dreams are so weird it would just make no sense. I guess I do dream bout BBWs, though, then?


----------



## Big Paulo (Feb 23, 2007)

The dreams that i remember about BBW's are both weird and beautiful...

Like one i had, all i remember was that i was in a white weightless universe seeing someing floating towards me. I couldnt see her face but only a huge bulk of beauty. I dont know why but just seeing her made me feel warm and safe...

Thats all i remember... weird huh?

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Some clever, bored ladies and I were chatting away our good REM sleep hours last night and started wondering...what do FAs dream about? Do you always dream about big girls? Really big girls that never stop gettin bigger? Celebrities as big girls? Did you dream about big girls before you knew you liked them? Who's walkin on/off the stage of your nighttime dreaming?
> 
> p.s. usual caveats including: if this has been discussed to death before, me apologies!


 Hi Y'all, this one really did happen in my own mind, many
years before I even knew I was an FA. 
The Visitor

This is my memory of a daydream or vision that I had in my
aunt Hanalora's living room in Rohrhoff Germany a few days before
Valentine's Day 1968. I was 12 years old.
It was becoming dark as the sun's light was fading at the
end of the day. My sisters Andria and Rhonda, and I had just com-
pleted a long day of play in my aunt's fenced-in garden with the
usual water fights, chasing the chickens, and whatever other 
mischief we could get into. I had gone to sit by myself and enjoy
some quiet time in the living room.
Suddenly I was mentally "transported" to a beach that had
many large rocks and appeared to be somewhere on the northeastern
coast. In the distance, beyond the rocks, I saw a large woman in
a red one-piece bathing suit. Her size and her unusually well-
porportioned figure held my attention as she started to walk toward
me. She moved with poise and elegance. She stopped a few feet in
front of me. She looked to be well over 350 pounds and about 40
years old. The lines in her face only gently hinted of her age,
she was a large lady who was absolutely beautiful.
The lady was very aware that I had looked her over, up and down, 
several times when she said "It's OK, you can look" I was very 
embarrased stumbling over my words. All I could do was stammer the 
words "You're sooo heavy". She said "I'm 400 pounds". I interjected 
"but so beautiful" and she finished by saying "and I'm your wife". I 
didn't understand.The beautiful lady told me "I could only come back 
and see you for a minute but you'll meet me in the future and you'll
remember you saw me today". She walked back the way she came
from and faded out of sight.
I didn't remember this event until shortly before Christmas in 
1997 or 1998. As I reflect back on this dream or vision,I wonder if 
the lady really exists. I also remember the serenity
in her smile and the love that shone in her dark brown eyes. I still
long to meet her.
The Blazing 
FA WildMan,
Edgar


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 23, 2007)

tooz said:


> Okay, I'm a girl but I still have dreams about this topic (sort of) sometimes.



Yeah, I guess I didn't mean to limit responses to just admirin types! Think about this a lot meself too.

One experience I note is that although I've been fat for a long time, I haven't been fat all my life, and my dreams used to reflect that...for a while I had dreams in which I was thin and then be surprised to be fat when I woke up. Now they've caught up.


----------



## ripley (Feb 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> So I have to stay in some sort of college dorm (suspiciously similar to one I lived in during college) and it's populated by mean alien BBWs who are part BBW, part crocodile (but they walk upright, their long tails swishing on the floor behind them.) They have sorta eagle-like faces, big cartoonish eyes and a perpetual frown. Their skin is green and scaly but their bellies are whitish-grey, with big multiple rolls and lines across them like a cartoonist might draw a lizard's belly. They pad around the dorm, barely acknowledging me, communicating among themselves somehow in a language I never comprehend. It's not clear how I will ever leave the place (when the semester ends?) or what I'm doing there. Oh yeah, they're also kinda hot.



It's so sweet that you dreamed of me. :wubu:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 23, 2007)

When ever I dream about women and sexual desire- they are always fat.
The best dreams involve swimming pools.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 23, 2007)

Like some have already mentioned, I rarely remember my dreams from throughout the night. When I do, they're not obscure, but weird as a situation. I shall not describe.

However, when I dream of any fat women at all, whether it is someone I know, have known, or know of, it's never sexual, erotic, or anything of the sort. My dreams with such women always involve some sort of emotional connection, breaking point, or complete depression involved with that fat woman. It bugs the crap out of me, especially when they're in such detail that I think I am actually acting it all out in real life (until I wake up and hug my pillow, of course). One that I'll give an example of is a girl I went out with in High School (big, but not too big at all). We were broken up within a week, but I still had strong feelings for her (yes, she dumped my ass). I remember dreaming of exactly what happened, but an extension of her talking to me about the problems in gory detail and her escaping my world forever.
It's one of those "You had to be there" sort of things, but they're always on an emotional level.
*shrugs*

But they're very rare. I have not remembered a dream in months.


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Some clever, bored ladies and I were chatting away our good REM sleep hours last night and started wondering...what do FAs dream about? Do you always dream about big girls? Really big girls that never stop gettin bigger? Celebrities as big girls? Did you dream about big girls before you knew you liked them? Who's walkin on/off the stage of your nighttime dreaming?
> 
> p.s. usual caveats including: if this has been discussed to death before, me apologies!



Dreams are where I got my own particular wicked little kink. I saw imagery of BBWs squeezing or stuck in TV and movies and stories and jokes, and I started having dreams involving such scenes, but rather than comical they became kinky and erotic.


----------



## hugscurves (Feb 23, 2007)

I confess to dreaming of feeding and being fed. Shamefully.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 24, 2007)

Fatgirlfan said:


> The best dreams involve swimming pools.



YES! Dreams including bodies of water and bodies of women frequently go well.

I remember one dream when I was seventeen that featured my girlfriend at the time. We were having lunch in the middle of a pond in a white rowboat and we were dressed as if we had just stepped out of a Jane Austen novel. Suddenly, she dropped her parasol in the water and I lunged to grab it, accidentally tipping the boat over. We fell into the pond, which was fortunately very shallow. When she stood up, her dress was clinging to every fold, every pleasantly plump curve on her body. She was ridiculously well-endowed with fat, flaring hips and legs that went on for days. I remember running my hands over her soft, soaking-wet body and it was absolute heaven.

EDIT: Bodies of water in dreams are supposed to represent the womb, aren't they? I don't want to overthink this, for fear that it might ruin the dream.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> YES! Dreams including bodies of water and bodies of women frequently go well.
> 
> I remember one dream when I was seventeen that featured my girlfriend at the time. We were having lunch in the middle of a pond in a white rowboat and we were dressed as if we had just stepped out of a Jane Austen novel. Suddenly, she dropped her parasol in the water and I lunged to grab it, accidentally tipping the boat over. We fell into the pond, which was fortunately very shallow. When she stood up, her dress was clinging to every fold, every pleasantly plump curve on her body. She was ridiculously well-endowed with fat, flaring hips and legs that went on for days. I remember running my hands over her soft, soaking-wet body and it was absolute heaven.
> 
> EDIT: Bodies of water in dreams are supposed to represent the womb, aren't they? I don't want to overthink this, for fear that it might ruin the dream.



Crap... I wish my dreams were that concrete.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Crap... I wish my dreams were that concrete.



If only all my dreams were so vivid! It's been a while since I've had a dream like that.


----------



## malvineous (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't dream much, and when I do, the dreams are usually never arousing. On the few occasions that I can remember, it has always been with a supersized lady. In my normal dreams, I have dreamed about women of various sizes, though BBWs most often. Sometimes I'll dream about thin women and in my dream I'll be disgusted that I have to be in the presence of a thin woman, though in real life I don't feel that bad about them.


----------



## dedhart (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I was always a skinny child, and I would usually have dreams of getting larger myself, either becoming extremely tall or extremely fat or both. I guess in some way my childhood fantasies had shaped my sexuality. I think the wierdest dream that I can remember I was walking on the beach w/ this woman, who wasn't really all that fat, but she was complaining about her skin tight swimsuit so I helped her get it off, it had a zipper in the back and once I got it undone it was like all her fat was somehow contained inside her little swimsuit and she just started to blow up like a balloon, growing and swelling out of control till she was huge.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of my dreams are about me being lost in semi-famliar areas. Not very sexy in my opioin.

But I did have a dream in middle school about going into a shower with a cute BBW that was a grade above me....then I woke up


----------



## Chode McBlob (Feb 24, 2007)

We dream abount women with love handles, flesh rolls, big boobs. Forget about those skinny girls.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 24, 2007)

dedhart said:


> Well I was always a skinny child, and I would usually have dreams of getting larger myself, either becoming extremely tall or extremely fat or both. I guess in some way my childhood fantasies had shaped my sexuality. I think the wierdest dream that I can remember I was walking on the beach w/ this woman, who wasn't really all that fat, but she was complaining about her skin tight swimsuit so I helped her get it off, it had a zipper in the back and once I got it undone it was like all her fat was somehow contained inside her little swimsuit and she just started to blow up like a balloon, growing and swelling out of control till she was huge.



dreams like that some times turn into wet dreams.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 25, 2007)

I always enjoy reading Strawberry's posts. Wish i had something to add, but i am going to have to revisit this thread.


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 25, 2007)

I think this post is a wonderful one for the ladies to get a sense of what's happening when the FAs dream. Of course I'm a terrible recollector of dreams, and like many others only have wisps of my dreams as I wake up which evaporate like ephemeral zephyrs. But, I do daydream and will take the artistic license to recollect on that level.

I've found that during the day, when my mind wanders, it meanders along various byways but often settles down with a ssbbw friend who's loving thoughts, touch and passions tickle me in ways that physical beauty and physical love can only hint at, and pleasant recollections of times spent together replay in the theater of the mind. 

For me, as visually oriented as I am, it isn't the dream of the outer curves, size or weight of a woman that populate my dreams, but the more personal and interactive aspects of relationships.


----------



## Chunk Admirer (Feb 27, 2007)

I can remember having fat girl dreams starting in middle school. Actually, in the beginning it wasn't so much "fat girls" but rather I would dream about girls I knew in school who were average size but would gradually gain weight. Most notably, I was mostly focused on the "tummy bulge". You know, that nice bulge that would appear when a girl first started gaining weight. It just drove me nuts. So much so that I had dreams about it. I would dream about that bulge getting bigger and bigger over time and as it grew, her pants would get tighter and tighter. I would imagine her struggling to pull her pants up all the way. I guess I've always had this "outgrow your clothes" fetish all along.

In the beginning, these dreams just focused on slight weight gain...enough to make that lower tummy bulge really noticeable and pants not able to be zipped up. As time progressed, so did the amount of weight gain in my fantasies. The gains would be more and more with each passing year. Also, the dreams progressed from the girl just gaining weight (and me just observing it) to me being involved with the girl in some way (like romantically)....feeding her and watching her slowly grow. Sometimes I would dream about that tummy growing so much it ripped the zipper apart and the belly came flowing out. Wow, what a turn-on. Later, my focus began to include growing butts and the middle tummy section along with the lower tummy.

I never really dreamed about stuffing a girl...but I have dreamed about the girl stuffing herself. She would start eating and eating, then we would continue into the bedroom for 'bedroom aerobics', all the while she is stuffing herself without stopping.

So, you can see how my dreams have changed over time. I wonder if others' dreams have changed in a similar manner.


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i used to have recurring "chased" dreams...the strange part is that i seemed to enjoy being chased. it's a hell of a rush...and it was always something unstoppable...like some huge robot that'd smash through walls that i'd take the time to scale.


Does this wall-smashing robot also steal cookies? Because that could be some weird ANTI-gainer/stuffer dream you're having, there. You have to FIGHT the robot and SECURE the cookies!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Did you dream about big girls before you knew you liked them? caveats Who's walkin on/off the stage of your nighttime dreaming?



Well, I knew I liked fat women since I was a kid, so those thoughts preceded dreaming about women sexually by about 6 years.

Well I like women so my dream gals have been all sizes. The first at age 14 was plump. She was nude, lying on a reclining stone couch in a garden. The dreams have ranged from the sublime to the ridiculous. One lady was so deliciously fat that the fat on her upper arms hung almost to the ground.

Dreaming is one of my favorite parts of life. It's much more fun than mundane life. I'm also much more powerful. Lots of flying, teleportation. Sometimes I've even taken concious control of my dreams.

My favorite books on dreams has been Carlos Castenedas' _The Art of Dreaming._ So far it's the only one that made much of any sense.

The worst dreams are programming dreams, where I keep trying to write a computer program. The programs never get written and are so boring and frustrating. When I was first trying to learn Flash, I had dreams doing Flash. I realized it was my minds way of getting practice.


----------



## BackNickelBack (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't really have too many dreams, but when I do, it's usually about weight gain. It'll be me and a girl I know from the dorms or from around campus, and we'll be hanging out and I'll notice that she's gained a little bit of weight. She'll just smile, pat her tummy, and say she enjoys eating too much to quit it and diet. IDK, that's all I got.


----------



## Mini (Feb 27, 2007)

The last dream I can remember involved me fighting off zombies with a chainsaw and shotgun.

No, I wasn't Ash. Yes, it kicked ass.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 27, 2007)

was it doom 3 or resident evil?


----------



## Accept (Feb 27, 2007)

I very rarely have sexual dreams anymore. Most of the dreams I have are the adventurish kind, with my fiance as my beautiful BBW partner in whatever nonsensical escapades. I still have a recurring dream where she is a seductive dancer that I've never met before, she takes interest in me, and things go from there -- I've had that for about three years, off and on.

TMI alert:
Before I was 22, I was completely "hands-off," if you know what I mean, and had erotic dreams multiple times every week. Making out with a BBW on a cushiony bed, feeling a girl growing in my arms, having sex with a BBW, seeing female friends of mine suddenly plumped up overnight, flying through the sky while making out with a BBW (even just flying alone gave me intense erotic elation, no idea why)... lol yeah, not very specific and kinda random, but they were very, very awesome. They're now replaced by real life awesomeness, and more mundane dreams have taken their place.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 27, 2007)

When I'm dreaming lucidly I try to get some feeding in there. Otherwise I end up in situations like Mini 'cept sometimes I can fly too.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 28, 2007)

In 1968 when I was still 12 I had a dream of a fat Elizabeth Montgomery (well, Samantha from _Bewitched!_  I didn't realize it was her till after I woke up tho.) She wasn't super fat, maybe 200 or 240 pounds.

Anyway, it's a very warm Long Island summer night and we're standing alone in the ocean (except I almost don't have a body, like a ghost. She has on a one-piece bathing suit) waist deep as ocean roars around us, kind of a black-and-white dream. Moon shines very fiercely overhead through thick, darkly brooding clouds. No words are said. At one point she smiles. She's like an apparition too, but we keep....bumping into each other, again and again and again, bumping into each other and she's writhing around in sorta slow motion passion like a girl in a Breck hair commercial. (1968 was the year I stopped watching TV and this was a very teenage dream.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 28, 2007)

*pops out from behind naugahyde couch reading _Civilizations and Its Discontents_* These posts are all very interesting! Please continue! *pops back down, scribbling notes*


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> *pops out from behind naugahyde couch reading _Civilizations and Its Discontents_* These posts are all very interesting! Please continue! *pops back down, scribbling notes*



Ok, in my dreams, I'm always on a train, going into a giant tunnel and....Ok. No i'm not.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a recouring dream in which I am riding a motorcycle with a woman whos face I can't see but her body is similar to that of some of the larger sized models like Diane. We hit a rock and save her but at the cost of my own life.


----------



## interesting monster (Mar 3, 2007)

All of the women in my dreams are fat!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Some clever, bored ladies and I were chatting away our good REM sleep hours last night and started wondering...what do FAs dream about? Do you always dream about big girls? Really big girls that never stop gettin bigger? Celebrities as big girls? Did you dream about big girls before you knew you liked them? Who's walkin on/off the stage of your nighttime dreaming?
> 
> p.s. usual caveats including: if this has been discussed to death before, me apologies!




I don't recall my dreams very often but ever since I bought a new bed last October, I've been recalling more of them.

I can still recall one dream I had way back in high school involving a chubby girl I admired back then, but never had the nerve to ask out, and a swimming pool. Yeah, the movie, Fast Times at Ridgemont High, came out when I was a teen and it was sorta like the pool scene in that movie but with a chubby girl.


I don't recall too many other erotic dreams as they tend to be those odd ones where the woman is faceless and stuff like that.

I did have one clear dream about a girl I know now...however she's short and very petite. I recall being angry at some faceless guy for not treating my friend right...she currently DOES have a nice boyfriend whose very good to her. I'm not sure why I dreamed that as I've met her boyfriend and I like him.


I tend to recall dreams about a variety of things from teeth, flying and monsters in my house.


Dennis


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 3, 2007)

Sadly what I dream about has very little to do with weight gain, or fatness...most of the time it is a battle scene, or it is night time in a city.


----------



## SoCoCare (Mar 3, 2007)

it's always SO interesting to get a glimpse into the male psyche.... 

that being said, i'm surprised that tunneling hasn't been mentioned yet. it's when you take the time out before you fall asleep to meditate on whatever you want (but there's normally an emphasis on whatever it is that you fantasize about). basically, you get super relaxed, fall asleep and these thoughts transfer in to v. realistic dreams. def. worth a try. i recommend it. just a thought...


----------



## GunnerFA (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't always dream of bbw/ssbbw. However, the times i do dream of them are the most enjoyable and erotic. Mine don't seem to be about women gaining but more so just really big (500+lb) and sexy women. Good dreams if i may say so.


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 5, 2007)

When I dream something erotic it will always involve fat women or women with very fat features. Usually it will focus on them sitting on me, laying on me or with them leaning into me. I have one dream which crops up every year or so where I am riding the T (commuter rail) to school- I used to commute to Northeastern University. 
I'm standing in the connecting hall between cars within a crowd of people- which is usually how it was. A young fat woman comes up and stands in front of me facing away. Her ass is very fat, huge and super soft, and as the rail travels on with all of its jerky movements she slowly presses back into me. She pretends not to notice with all the people around, but somehow realizing I'm an FA she positions herself so I sink into her ass further and further.
I've had many dreams, usually short and to the point and sometimes fragmented, of fat women. Off the top of my head the T one comes to mind.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

I remembered this thread just as I was telling my friend about my dream I had last night. It pertained to a certain female member of this community, and it was quite vivid. Probably the first and most realistic dream I've ever had involving another human being. 

Essentially all it was was a first date that went amazingly well, and ended with me giving her a big hug and few kisses good night before prancing off happily as if I could fly. Unfortunately I died in a car accident shortly after and woke up...but most of it was nice.

My only hint is that the girl was pear-shaped.

Note: 70% of women are pear-shaped in the USA.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> Does this wall-smashing robot also steal cookies? Because that could be some weird ANTI-gainer/stuffer dream you're having, there. You have to FIGHT the robot and SECURE the cookies!!



oh no, the robot was an encourager as well, he just didn't like me being so alive.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a body-tinginginginglyling (Read: wet) ssbbw dream last night. I haven't had one like that in ages. The intensity woke me up with my ears ringing, and my heart a-thumpin!

And yeah, she was a Dimmer. :blush:


----------



## BackNickelBack (May 19, 2007)

Have any of the guys here _not_ had a dream about a girl from the community?

I know I have...


----------



## Ample Pie (May 19, 2007)

Today, I had a dream about an FA who posts here.


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 19, 2007)

I know I've dreamed about one or two of the girls here.


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 19, 2007)

My dreams have sucked for the past few years! Hardly any flying anymore, no lucid dreams (if you're dreaming and you know you are, you can have a little "FA fantasy" fun), and hardly any good adventures!

Funny, a g/f had once asked me if I dreamed of her; and I had to tell her: "Daydream? Yes! REM Dream? No". I think it made her a little sad, but I tried to explain that I rarely ever had a dream with g/f's in them. Plus that we don't even remember most of our dreams anyways.

Of course, being single again, I've had dreams of the "one that got away" so long ago that are in and of themselves neither bad nor good; it's just that I'll wake up from them sad and depressed, kinda like if someone had a dream about a deceased friend or family member.

Most recently, I had a dream where I had a long conversation with not only Charles M Schulz, but his creation Charlie Brown. Very surreal, but cool.


----------



## eightyseven (May 19, 2007)

When I dream, they're usually random people appearing in situations that could quite possibly happen in reality. I'm usually dreaming in the realms of fantasy unless it's a nightmare. So no, my dreams are not specifically about BBW... but a few have made exciting cameos at some choice moments of the several recent dreams I can actually recall!


----------



## alienlanes (May 20, 2007)

I've never dreamed about BBWs very often, for equal and opposite reasons to the ones Accept gave in the "TMI Alert" section of his post upthread :blush:. Although I do remember one very vivid erotic dream about a _Murder On The Orient Express_-type scenario involving a blonde SSBBW secret agent in old-school 1940s trenchcoat and fedora. That was pretty sweet .

On the infrequent occasions when I find myself having a lucid dream, the first thing I _always_ do once I've flown around for a little bit is manifest an SSBBW to play with.


----------



## supersoup (May 20, 2007)

the dreams i have are either completely effed up and random, involve me in a quest for something like to save a friend or relative or even to find something, or they are triple x-rated.

have i dreamed about a dimmer or two? my lips are sealed!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 20, 2007)

Not these days... these days, my dreams truly are random, seeming to have no relation to my life at all, excepting the factor of people I know appearing in them. I've even had people I don't really care for appear in my dreams (one of the assistant managers at work, for example).

However, I remember back in my teen and pre-teen years having dreams of a combined FA/(mutual) gainer nature. Now, granted, most of them had about as much of a grasp on reality as your basic Sci-Fi TV show/movie, but they had the useful fact that, when I was younger, I could control my dreams. I had series' of dreams, running many nights in a row on the same topic, or, even better, like chapters of the same dream. Among other things, this is the source of the basis for an unfinished story (I got bored with it. Some day...) over on the library. Those kept going into about late high school, although I lost the ability to consciously guide them with time. This meant more than one "abducted for research" dream involving some of the girls I liked in high school.

I'd say, for me, the best thing about my dreams is they are always full color, and seem perfectly real, aside from the fact most of them contain elements that will never be reflected in real life. Also, they are usually first person, but occasionally third. (Sometimes I see myself.)

Edit:
Having now gone back and read Accept's post... This makes sense with the fact I didn't start self-pleasuring until shortly after I turned 16. Now, note that very few of my dreams before this point were even erotic in nature (well, I mean, nothing really happened between me and anyone else), but the existence of a sexually arousing dream, or one aimed at being that, has slacked off since I started one-handing. Doesn't mean dreams don't feature people I find attractive, but they're just part of the otherwise mundane dream.

Also, I don't think I've had any dreams about forumites yet. None I can recall having had, at least, and most dreams, I can remember having. I don't dream much anymore...


----------



## runawayf1ve (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't dreamt about a woman in quite some time, but i will say that when i did they were. Varying degree's in fact. I think the last one i dreamt myself with was 300+, but the there was this one woman, who was just a bit think in the hips/thighs.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2007)

i only remember my dreams when i'm on my psych meds 

usually they involve bill cosby and the end of the universe


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jun 23, 2007)

Since I am a butt man I have dreams of the girl being thin at first and the starting to grow into an overexaggerated pear, except the girl thinks I did something to her and starts chasing after me, and that is in my dreams about BBW


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i only remember my dreams when i'm on my psych meds
> 
> usually they involve bill cosby and the end of the universe


I AM COSBY HARBINGER OF DOOM AND DO YOU KNOW THE SOUND A RACECAR MAKES VAROOM VAROOM DOOBLY DOOBLY DOO





christ I think I've lost it... ​


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 23, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> My dreams have sucked for the past few years! Hardly any flying anymore, no lucid dreams (if you're dreaming and you know you are, you can have a little "FA fantasy" fun), and hardly any good adventures!



I hear you on that one dude... same here. Except the "FA fantacy fun" part, unfortunately that's always been few and far between for me, and trust me, I've tried...

I once had a dream about a cashier that I saw at a Stuckey’s restaurant in Tucumcari New Mexico. She was a beautiful fat girl, soft round flesh and very feminine, mid 20s I'd guess. She was standing behind the counter so I didn't get a complete look at her. I met up with her years later in my dream, she was proud of all of the weight that she had lost. I forced a grin, congratulated her and then headed out to Amarillo. Such is my karma in real life also.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 23, 2007)

I constantly dream about BBWs, usually it involves water. The fat girls I dream about:
usually in a clean pool
usually attractive (to me)
may or may not be dressed, sometimes they have swimsuit, sometimes they have on clothes

food is not usually involved
sometimes sex is involved.


----------



## KnownIssues (Jun 23, 2007)

When I was in my early teens, I had several erotic dreams about fat girls before I realized I liked them. As I've gotten older (33 now), I've had a lower and lower percentage of erotic dreams. My erotic dreams do always involve fat girls; my non-erotic dreams typically dont.

My first wet dream about a fat girl was when I was in 7th grade and the girl was one of the only fat girls in my school (I did go to a fairly small school). She was in 8th grade. I always thought of her as being enormously fat, like 500 or 600 pounds, but in hindsight Im sure she wasnt more than 270-300 or so. I had gone to the same school with her since 1st grade and my strongest memory of her is from 1st grade when we were on the swings and she commented on me being fat. Here she was, a good 50 pounds fatter than me (I was fairly fat all through elementary and junior high), and were about the only two fat kids in the entire school, and no other kid at my school has ever commented on my weight. She was also generally considered to be unfriendly by everyone (not just because she was fat) and I just never considered myself attracted to her in any way. So it was especially confusing to me that I should be aroused by her. In retrospect, I think she was just the only example I had of the pattern for desire that was latent in me.

These days, most of my erotic dreams start with me recognizing that I have seen a fat girl as part of some existing dream sequence. It then becomes more like a lucid dream (where you have conscious control of the dream) and at that point I try to steer the dream to that girl, but invariably lose the lucid control of the dream before then. No doubt, because at 33 I am still single and feel that I cant keep a hold on my relationships with women.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 26, 2007)

I dream of them a lot. I dream of having a sweet, down to earth, outgoing girlfriend fattening herself up with her expanding belly in her poor old tight jeans that can't hold her anymore. 

I also sometimes dream of BBW and SSBBW random women that I think up from my own imagination. I don't think I have really dreamed about them at night. It's only mostly day dreams.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2012)

imfree said:


> Hi Y'all, this one really did happen in my own mind, many
> years before I even knew I was an FA.
> The Visitor
> 
> This is my memory of a daydream or vision that I had in my aunt Hanalora's living room in Rohrhoff Germany a few days before Valentine's Day 1968. I was 12 years old. It was becoming dark as the sun's light was fading at the end of the day. My sisters Andria and Rhonda, and I had just completed a long day of play in my aunt's fenced-in garden with the usual water fights, chasing the chickens, and whatever other mischief we could get into. I had gone to sit by myself and enjoy some quiet time in the living room. Suddenly I was mentally "transported" to a beach that had many large rocks and appeared to be somewhere on the northeastern coast. In the distance, beyond the rocks, I saw a large woman in a red one-piece bathing suit. Her size and her unusually well-porportioned figure held my attention as she started to walk toward me. She moved with poise and elegance. She stopped a few feet in front of me. She looked to be well over 350 pounds and about 40 years old. The lines in her face only gently hinted of her age, she was a large lady who was absolutely beautiful. The lady was very aware that I had looked her over, up and down, several times when she said "It's OK, you can look" I was very embarrassed stumbling over my words. All I could do was stammer the words "You're sooo heavy". She said "I'm 400 pounds". I interjected "but so beautiful!" and she finished by saying "and I'm your wife". I didn't understand.The beautiful lady told me "I could only come back and see you for a minute but you'll meet me in the future and you'll remember you saw me today". She walked back the way she came from and faded out of sight. I didn't remember this event until shortly before Christmas in 1997 or 1998. ...geschnippt...



Deja Vu' nearly blew me out of my chair as I watched this You Tube video today. I have only seen Pemaquid Point, Maine in my vision over 40 years ago and today in the You Tube video.


----------

